# Historical Novel Republished)



## longknife (Nov 9, 2017)

The Englishman and The Majican Indian: Exploration of 18th Century California with Saint Juniperor Serra @ https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0778ZH1TX/?tag=ff0d01-20

A young Englishman washed overboard in a cyclone, is washed ashore on a strange shore and found by a young Majican (Mexican) Indian who takes him in and helps him heal. They become close friends and when Reverend Father Junipero Serra invites them to join him, they follow him in the search for the fabled port city of Monte Rey and the goal to bring Christianity and missions to the natives of the land of California.

(This was originally published as The Sailor and The Carpenter by a publisher. But, when the rights reverted to me, I came up with a new cover and did some major revisions with the contents. The paperback version will be available in the near future.


----------



## SeaGal (Nov 9, 2017)

Congratulations!!

Whenever I cross cyber paths with a published author - I always make it a point to purchase the book.  How do I go about getting a signed hardcover copy?  pm, please.


----------



## longknife (Nov 10, 2017)

SeaGal said:


> Congratulations!!
> 
> Whenever I cross cyber paths with a published author - I always make it a point to purchase the book.  How do I go about getting a signed hardcover copy?  pm, please.



It will only be published as an ebook and a paperback.  I have absolutely no idea how to get you a signed copy.


----------



## SeaGal (Nov 10, 2017)

Okay.  I'll wait for the paperback then.  You are the author?


----------



## longknife (Nov 10, 2017)

SeaGal said:


> Okay.  I'll wait for the paperback then.  You are the author?



Yes.  Should be available tomorrow or the day after Will announce when.


----------



## SeaGal (Nov 10, 2017)

Thank you.


----------



## longknife (Nov 16, 2017)

Now available in paperback @ 
https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=la_B00...elevance&ie=UTF8&qid=1510880995&tag=ff0d01-20


----------

